# PB 12 pouces ou 15 pouces ? Dilemme



## Jean-Michel (23 Juin 2005)

Salut à tous, 

Je possède un iMac G5 20 pouces et je souhaite m'acheter un PB. J'hésite entre le 12 pouces et le 15. Je me dis que le côté portabilité du 12 pouces est séduisant, qu'en plus je n'ai pas besoin d'une grande surface de travaille puisque que j'ai un 20 pouces. D'un autre côté je me dis que le 15 n'est peut-être pas si gênant à transporter; qu'il chauffe peut-être moins qu'un 12 pouces ; qu'il sera peut-être meilleur pour la projection (vidéo-projection). 
L'idéal serait que quelqu'un qui a un 12 pouces me dise ce qu'il en pense et éventuellement ce que cela donne côté vidéo-projection ; et que quelqu'un qui a un 15 pouces me dise s'il est trop gros à ballader. Bref vous en pensez quoi ?
Merci pour votre aide. 

Jean-Michel un switcher très heureux !


----------



## vincmyl (23 Juin 2005)

Il est franchement pas gros a trimballer...le 15" est un portable donc bon et le confort de l'écran est vraiment total


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Juin 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Il est franchement pas gros a trimballer...le 15" est un portable donc bon et le confort de l'écran est vraiment total


Oui, mais le 12" est plus petit


----------



## tib51 (24 Juin 2005)

Perso j'ai un 12 pouces (le premier modèle: G4 867) et s'il est vrai qu'il peut chauffer pas mal, il est vraiment super à utiliser! Dans le train, tu ne gênes personne etc... Je ne vois pas en quoi cela pourrait gêner pour une projection! Je l'ai déja souvent utilisé soit couplé à un projecteur (et Keynote) soit branché à une TV et en général quand il est à la maison il est branché à un écran 19 pouces, et il n'y a aucun soucis! De toutes façon il considère le projecteur ou la tv comme un second écran donc totalement indépendant de l'écran du portable (sauf si tu le met en mode miroir, mais cela n'a vraiment aucun interet quand on peut utiliser le mode bureau étendu des powerbook!)


----------



## macboy (24 Juin 2005)

je dis le 12 pouces
j'ai un 15 il est facilement transportable

mais je regrette tout de même d'avoir un 12 pouces car quand tu as un 20 pouces pour travailler alors le 12 c'est génial pour faire tes présentations, aller chez un copain

le 15 devient vite lourd à la fin...
le 12 est vraiment pratique pour son côté pratique
(au pire trouve un viel écran de 17 pouces et connecte le dessus)


----------



## Gregg (24 Juin 2005)

Oui le 12 pouces est magnifique et un ecran externe c le pied total !


----------



## macboy (24 Juin 2005)

qu'est ce que tu fais là Gregg tjrs pas couché..
et on t'a dit pas en dehors du bar..

sinon concerant le 12 pouces, le clavier est le même pr les 3 donc aucun soucis de ce point de vue 
et sa légereté impressionnes les PC-istes


----------



## vg93179 (24 Juin 2005)

oui, le 15 est tout de même plus gros et plus lourd à transporter que le 12. Il ne chauffe pas moins. 
Et ca se sent vraiment. 

Le 15 a pour lui son confort d'ecran. Très appréciable. Même quand on a un  grand ou même deux écrans à la maison (ce qui est mon cas avec un G5), c'est agréable de bosser à l'extérieur sur un grand écran aussi ! 
Et sa connectique directement accessible, sans adaptateur :  s video, dvi, firewire 800.
Si c'est pour du traitement de texte ou des présentations, et que tu bouges beaucoup avec en métro ou à pied, le 12 pouces est vraiment mieux. 
Si c'est pour l'utiliser pour plusieurs choses en même temps, un peu de photoshop ou de final cut, plus du traitement de texte dans des lieux confortables, prends un 15 pouces.


----------



## kisco (24 Juin 2005)

le 12'' est parfait pour la vidéo projection.

là où le 15'' est meilleur c'est la 3D et les jeux grâce à sa meilleure carte graphique, sinon il n'y pas pas bcp de différence de performances.


----------



## vincmyl (24 Juin 2005)

Il y a le port PCMCIA et FIREWIRE 800 en plus sur le 15"


----------



## Bat-Mac (24 Juin 2005)

macboy a dit:
			
		

> le 12 est vraiment pratique pour son côté pratique



J'aime bien cet argument... parce que je l'aime bien !


----------



## tib51 (24 Juin 2005)

C'est vrai qu'il faut reconnaitre que le 15  est plus complet (firewire 2, clavier rétro éclairé, port pcmcia, carte graphique, les enceintes doivent être de meilleure qualité, l'ethernet est en gigabit et je crois que c'est à peu près tout. Il y a effectivement les prises s video et dvi qui sont directement accessible, mais sur le 12 pouces il suffit d'un adaptateur fourni pour faire la même chose, ce n'est donc pas un manque par rapport au 15, simplement une autre manière de faire la même chose.)
Sinon, les deux sont identique.
Je me demande tout de même (pour avoir déja vu un 15 à coté de mon 12) si l'écran du 15 n'est pas plus lumineux que le 12?


----------



## SulliX (24 Juin 2005)

Perso j'ai un 12", et je l'ai choisi pour sa taille mini.
J'ai tellement l'habitude que le 15" me paraît énoooorme...

Le 15" est certainement plus confortable au niveau écran pour une utilisation quotidienne, mais si c'est pour le transporter, le 12" se glisse discrètement dans un petit sac...

Je l'ai déjà promené une journée à l'Apple Expo en sac à dos, même pas fatigué


----------

